# Qui est un programmeur SVP ?



## sim45tm (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjours ...

J'vous le dit tout de suite, j'ai 13 ans alors me prenez pas pour un imbecil qui veux faire son malin ! ( même si je dois en avoir l'air ...) 

Voila j'aimerai essayer de voir a quoi sa ressemble de céé un programme ( en console ) et 'pis j'ai trouver un tutoriel simple et je voulais continuer...  

Voila j'ai essayer de télécharger l'IDE "Code::Blocks" sur un mac OS 10.3.9 et je n'arrive pas à le lancer ...
Bon OK sa doit être surement normal !

BREF !

Mais, sur un OS 10.4.11 je peux le lancer, créé un projet en language C ( j'ai choisi sur  "consolle d'aplication") mais lorsque que j'arrive dans "mains" 
J'essaye de lancer sur " build et run ( je m'aide du tutoriel de M@teo sur "le site du zero" ; je viens de commencer ... sa se voit ? ) sa me marque, sa doit être surement le debuggeur si j'ai bien compris ..., un truc en anglais 


" uses an invalid compiler. Probably the toolchain path within the compiler options is not setup correctly?! Skipping...
Nothing to be done. ''​

 et vus que j'ai pas le niveau pour comprendre ...
Voila... si des informaticiens ou des programmeurs savent pourquoi ... ( J'vous jure que j'ai fait TOUT TOUT TOUT ce que me disait le tutoriel  )





Alors ... euh ... Si quelquin peux m'aider, surtout, n'hésitez pas !



PS : Desoler pour les fautes d'orthographe mais j'ai fait de mon mieux ... ​
​


----------



## Céroce (8 Décembre 2010)

À mon avis, il essaie de lancer gcc pour compiler le programme, mais comme il n'est pas installé, tu obtiens ce message.

Essaie d'installer XCode (Developer Tools, présents sur le DVD de Mac OS X), ce qui installera gcc (il est déconseillé de tenter de l'installer différemment).


----------



## sim45tm (8 Décembre 2010)

OK merci ...
Je suiverai ton conseille !
Juste le temps que je retrouve le CD d'installation


----------



## tatouille (10 Décembre 2010)

"Utilise  un compilateur non valide. Probablement le chemin ensemble d'outils  dans les options du compilateur n'est pas configuré correctement?!  Sauter ...
Rien à faire. '' google translate


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Xcode, c'est fait pour ça !
Y'a même les instructions sur le tuto de m@teo21 !
Laisse tomber Code::Blocks


----------



## grumff (12 Janvier 2011)

sim45tm a dit:


> PS : Desoler pour les fautes d'orthographe mais j'ai fait de mon mieux ...


Qu'est-ce que ça aurait été sinon. =)

C'est jamais évident de se confronter dès le départ à tous les messages tordus que te sortent les outils. Je pense qu'il y a 2 approches intéressantes pour pas trop galérer.
Soit tu commences à la main avec un bête éditeur de texte (genre textwrangler, il est même sur le macappstore) et en compilant à la main en ligne de commande, ça te permet de voir un peu comment ça fonctionne, et de mieux interpréter plus tard les problèmes rencontrés avec les outils. En comprenant ce que font ces outils tu comprendras où ils peuvent avoir des problèmes.
Soit t'adoptes l'approche inverse, tu passes par un environnement où t'as rien à faire à la main (genre langages de script, php, ou du basic, ou tous ces trucs faciles à prendre en main, voir du java mais faut qd même comprendre la logique objet) et t'essayeras plus tard de comprendre ce qui se passe en dessous. C'est plus ludique.

Je pense que sortir direct l'artillerie lourde façon x-code, c'est un peu hard au premier abord, et c'est un coup à rencontrer plein de problèmes pas simples à comprendre.
Dans tous les cas, fixe toi un but. C'est ce qui permet de progresser.

(et sinon, c'est joli les couleurs, mais évite d'en mettre à outrance si ça a pas de valeur ajoutée pour le texte... Si tu veux des réponses rapides sur un forum soit précis, concis, et va direct à l'essentiel)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------




sim45tm a dit:


> OK merci ...
> Je suiverai ton conseille !
> Juste le temps que je retrouve le CD d'installation


Ouvre un compte développeur chez Apple, c'est gratuit, normalement tu peux le télécharger.


----------

